# Factory shells for a 7mm/08?



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought a 7mm/08 and I would like to know what factory loads work the best on deer and your experiences with the different brands. I bought a box of federal fusions and got the gun sighted with them but would like to try some other brands. Noslers, ballistic tips, soft points. I bought the rifle in a stainless tikka t3. Any help with what works for your deer hunting and rifles would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

In 7-08 I've only seen deer taken with 140gn Ballistic tips. They do the job just as they should. I just got a 7-08 of my own and I'll also be trying the Fusion's, I think they'll be tough to beat for performance on deer. If I load my own I'll start with 120 TSX's.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

The federal premium 140 grn nosler bt work very well in my gun, very compareable to my hand loads. I have run these thru the chrony and the speed is as advertised even a little faster. Devastating on deer. :sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

In my daughters gun the Rem Cor Loc 140 gr preformed the best. We tried Win and Fed. At 150 yards the Rem did a great job. Most likely next year we will be looking at some type of hand load, but currently factory ammo is working well enough!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

cant beat core lokts for killing deer.
every other bullet is for show.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies fellas. The core lokts look good and so does the price on them. I was thinking of trying the hornady sstlm 139 grain interbond. Nobody sells them around here so might have to order some. anyone have any experience with these?


----------

